# keeper mauled to death by white tiger.......



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

.....At Zion wildlife gardens NZ, (as seen on skys the lion man)

Rare White Tiger Mauls Zookeeper To Death - Yahoo! News UK


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

Oh my god, I watch that program and love it so much Craig is amazing!

This is SO sad................


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Such sad news i saw this on the news this morning.

Craig does not work there anymore the zoo is owner by his mother and she fired him late last year.


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

But thats not the same....its craig that had the amazing relationship with the cats oh FFS!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

When will people learn that tigers are NOT tame, under any circumstances. They may tolerate human company, but they are still wild animals ,driven by their basic instincts and desires.

Not only has this person been killed, but the poor tiger has lost its life for acting naturally and because of human ignorance and stupidity.

I have no sympathy for any human that puts themselves in such a dangerous situation.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

ooh dear..

But why would anyone want to stick there hands through a hole !!..


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

MADCAT said:


> Such sad news i saw this on the news this morning.
> 
> Craig does not work there anymore the zoo is owner by his mother and she fired him late last year.


God I didnt know that, Its a great show, but after watching it th other day I was saying how they treat them almost like pets and not like the wild animals they are.

I dont think they should have destroyed the tiger, he was just doing what comes naturally afterall.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> God I didnt know that, Its a great show, but after watching it th other day I was saying how they treat them almost like pets and not like the wild animals they are.
> 
> I dont think they should have destroyed the tiger, he was just doing what comes naturally afterall.


I know i agree its not fair, i couldnt believe it when i read about Craig not being there anymore xxx


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

OMG I can't believe he's been killed... he was so good with them... I only watched it the other day. 
I have to agree with what's been said though, people should remember that it's a wild animal, and accidents happen when they try to tame it, the Tiger shouldn't have been destroyed for the humans stupidity


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

Ok now I'm confused, he wasn't killed, it was another staff member???  even so.. it's still so sad...


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

RoseForTheDead said:


> Ok now I'm confused, he wasn't killed, it was another staff member???  even so.. it's still so sad...


I was confused too  No it wasnt Craig it was another zoo keper
(i think!!)Very sad though a beautiful creature was PTS


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> I was confused too  No it wasnt Craig it was another zoo keper
> (i think!!)Very sad though a beautiful creature was PTS


I don't understand why he was PTS... he was a wild animal, no matter how "tame" he may have seemed... and he only did what was natural.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Why, when they know these tigers are 'rare' do they kill them? They are act naturally and they are predators. I'm sorry that this man died but he should know tigers aren't animals to be messed around with.

Char
xxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i have seen a couple of episodes of the lionman & i think hes cruel, he takes tiny baby big cats away from their mothers, leaving the mothers distressed, to handrear them so he can tame them for the entertainment industry

the enclosures theyre kept in are shocking, theyre unnaturalistic,small & the animals are unable to hide away from the public if they so choose, theyre no more than exhibits

shame the keeper was mauled, tho im far more sad to hear the tiger was destroyed


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

I cant believe the tiger was destroyed. Its a wild animal not a pet. Its the keepers fault for thinking they can go into cages with large wild animals (carnivors no less) and everything will be fine. you hear enough stories of pets killing or injuring people why do they think that wild animals will be any better. absolutly stupid.

Yes im sorry the man died but i dont know why people dont learn!!!


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

If they put the poor animal to sleep when it was carrying out a natural behaviour they want stuffing. They should be stopped from owning any animals in the future.

Its a shame that the keeper was killed but they do know the risks when taking on the role.


----------



## nhamblin84 (May 5, 2009)

i dont watch the programme myself but its so sad that the tiger has had to be put down when the tiger was only doing what comes natural to him


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

ColliePower said:


> Oh my god, I watch that program and love it so much Craig is amazing!
> 
> This is SO sad................


I watched this programme a few times and although I love watching the big cats I often said to my hubby I think the keepers are pushing their luck...Its sad but these are wild animals bred in captivity or not and deserve respect...Its ashame the tiger was pts aswell


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

I think the thoughts are that once a tiger has "tasted"human flesh,it will become more of a danger.Keepers should confine all animals whilst undertaking routiene cleaning tasks.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm sorry he has dies but how stupid do you need to be to go in with wild animals and not think they might kill you??
No matter how 'tame' they seem animals like that will never be tame 
Poor tiger got pts because people were too stupid to enclose him to clean out... I would have thought that woud make sence seeing as someone already got bitten??

xx


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Good on the Tiger!!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> i have seen a couple of episodes of the lionman & i think hes cruel, he takes tiny baby big cats away from their mothers, leaving the mothers distressed, to handrear them so he can tame them for the entertainment industry
> 
> the enclosures theyre kept in are shocking, theyre unnaturalistic,small & the animals are unable to hide away from the public if they so choose, theyre no more than exhibits
> 
> shame the keeper was mauled, tho im far more sad to hear the tiger was destroyed


From what i gather he takes the cubs so they can be tame as much as poss so theses things are very very rare, Or they will be like his wild pride where he cant go in and do the checks his does on them Not sure if its something i like very much tho 

the enclosures were not there normal they were building new ones, with trees and natural hide outs e.t.c im not 100% if he was doing it for all the animals but i know they were doing it for the tigers and lions there But i agree the enclosures they were in for whatever amount of time were not big enough and not really good enough 
it is sad he died but they really do need to remember tigers are natural killers and if you turn your back on them then you run the risk of being killed!


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

I'm not naming any names but a certain zoo in britain used to have the keepers go in with the tigers until if I remember 2 keepers got killed?? We as humans always try to humanise animals but in the end it turns around and they treat us like one of them not knowing how weak our bodies are compared to theirs.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

flufffluff39 said:


> I'm not naming any names but a certain zoo in britain used to have the keepers go in with the tigers until if I remember 2 keepers got killed?? We as humans always try to humanise animals but in the end it turns around and they treat us like one of them not knowing how weak our bodies are compared to theirs.


they were John Aspinalls zoos, the keepers went in to interact,befriend & to try to enrich the lives of the captive tigers, i know there were 2 tragedies & it was the same tiger that kiled the keepers, but the tigers quality of life was so important to all the staff at Howletts & Port lymn. They are kept in large naturalistic enclosures & i actually believe they are some of the best zoos in the world, not that i'm fond of animals in captivity, but Aspinals zoos really do breed & return endangered species to the wild.


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

I am not trying to cause an argument just stated that a certain zoo!! Did'nt name it!! I think that there should be no zoos and breeding programmes only!! Zoos are so victorian side show now..not pc anymore


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

flufffluff39 said:


> I am not trying to cause an argument just stated that a certain zoo!! Did'nt name it!! I think that there should be no zoos and breeding programmes only!! Zoos are so victorian side show now..not pc anymore


im not arguing, honest but i did like John Aspinall he was passionate about conservation & i agree with you about zoo's


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

No worries I know  just don't want to give over the wrong idea. I used to work in a zoo and had to go in with things that could have killed me in an instant but you do it for the animals sake not your own


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

Great thread! I was reading up on this on t'internet yesterday and can't believe Craig is not at Zion anymore.

On the subject of the keeper and the tiger being killed - I was thinking whether there was a lot of pressure on the park to destroy the animal as the killing was witnessed by quite a few members of the public??? Not that that justifies it in any way of course (tiger only doing what comes natural)

What do you all think?


----------

